# Freeview in Rowntree Park in York



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Guys can anyone tell me what digital TV coverage is like on this site, is it freeview or a Sat dish?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Rowntree park is showing as having a good to strong signal from the Tyne Tees transmitter at Bilsdale. Your aerial should be directed a couple of degrees west of north. 353 degrees to be exact. The aerial must also be horizontal.
This will give you all Freeview channels except HD 
From September 2011 your aerial should be aligned to South South West, this will then give you Freeview HD if you have a compatible receiver.
Please remember to select a full first time installation or default reset whenever you change location. 
Gerry


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to ask, but is this television reception seriously a consideration when booking a site? Especially York (slight bias having lived there).

Horses for courses I guess!


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Addie said:


> I have to ask, but is this television reception seriously a consideration when booking a site? Especially York (slight bias having lived there).
> 
> Horses for courses I guess!


Thank you for asking.

But no.

Peter


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks GerryD

Is this first hand experience or is it from a prediction type coverage site?

I was there a couple of years ago and we struggled to get digital reception and was now wondering if things have changed at all?

Peter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

SwoopnNick said:


> Thanks GerryD
> 
> Is this first hand experience or is it from a prediction type coverage site?
> 
> ...


Peter,
This is prediction based on official DigitalUk website. There is no more accurate information.
Never failed me yet.
Gerry


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Gerry, I was just checking to double check as we are travelling from the Isle of Man and if free view works it saves us taking the satellite setup  

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Was there a few weeks ago but for the life of me I don't remember. I don't recall it finding Digital channels but certainly analogue.
If it's any good I'm there NEXT weekend to confirm.


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Cheers Techno100

Just interested if free view is available before we leave the Isle of Man if not we will bring the dish and tripod etc 

Thanks again

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

OK Pete I'm never off the blumin forum :lol: So I'll be sure to report back next Friday


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

ACTUALLY
Quote from CC site leaflet

TV reception
Television reception is poor,
best with aerial horizontal.
The best frequencies for TV
reception are:
BBC1 - 33
BBC2 - 26
ITV - 47
Channel 4 - 23
Channel 5 - 37
The EHU bollards do not have
a TV socket.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/4292099/rowntree park_info.pdf

EDIT It's coming back to me now. TV and internet was poor (vodafone) so we bought 2 DVD's at HMV in YORK

AS with most sites it can be a sod in the dark trying to grab a pitch that has a view of SKY and Rowntree is always full so the chance of getting a pitch with line of sight is SLIM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Got a better pitch tonight than last visit. Very good 3G Vodafone, got satellite set up with tripod and easy find lnb 5 mins. TV signal still crap.

As an aside, someone was phoning to cancel for the weekend as we arrived. Warden NOT amused. So much for 72 hours notice 8O


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Got a better pitch tonight than last visit. Very good 3G Vodafone, got satellite set up with tripod and easy find lnb 5 mins. TV signal still crap.
> 
> As an aside, someone was phoning to cancel for the weekend as we arrived. Warden NOT amused. So much for 72 hours notice 8O


Enjoy York, I'll be wilding again at the Racecourse tomorrow night


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

I would take your satellite set up if i was you and choose your pitch away from the trees, we go often to know the reception is poor


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Unfortunately being constantly fully booked it's a lottery getting a suitable pitch. I've been lucky today.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My dish is on a tripod at the sheltered side of the van but if the wind gusts much more we'll probably be laid on top of it :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The dish was on the floor this morning :lol: but aligned again in no time, those easy find lnb's are a cinch. More immediate concern is the river which is forecast to be 3.9 metres above normal by 6 a.m. That should be ebbing in the gateway :lol:

Pleased with my home made bird feeder tho and they took to it straight away. First customer a Robin


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Techno100

Thanks mate for all your information, from what you have told us we will take our satellite stuff with us and hope we can get a pitch with Sat line of sight!

I take it the river never flooded at Rowntree Park?

Cheers

Peter and Nicky


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes it's forecast to be 3.9 metres above normal by morning which has the water lapping in the gateway.


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh heck any chance of some piccies tomorrow if your still there?

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I keep an eye on river levels using this webcam (and when I go into town on Sundays and evenings, this is exactly where I park!)

http://www.ycrc.co.uk/webcam


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Looks like it will be well over 3.9 by morning then :lol: I better get me waders


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

Keep an eye on http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/floods/34678.aspx?page=1&type=Town&term=york


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

KSH said:


> Keep an eye on http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/floods/34678.aspx?page=1&type=Town&term=york


Thanks for the link KSH as I live a long long way away can you tell me which link applies the closest flood warning to Rowntree Caravan Park?

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

3.8 metres according to that site. CC are saying 3.9. I've just been out and its still in its banks.
BTW the thank tab is above each post :wink:


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

Aint got a clue Peter, just a bookmark I had so I looked to see what it was predicting in York


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry Techno 100 If I was there I would give you a big hug 

I have pushed the thank you button loads of times now :roll:

Thanks again for all your help you are fantastic  

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Caravan Symbol is Rowntree park:










Sat View: http://tiny.cc/rowntreesat

Street View: http://tiny.cc/rowntreestreet


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We did just as you, got a cancellation and tootled there on Friday. We were actuallly not far from you techno, as I remember the bird feeder. We were the red grey and White dethleffs in the corner. I decided that I ain't going to wait for the river to hit the specified height and I left, in car, at 6.30 ish. Hubby was going to sit it out, got a text to say he'd left just after 7. As yet dont know whether it was a mass evacuation or he thought better of waiting till 6 to move off. Are you still there?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes and not many empty pitches. I heard plenty of engines earlier but they must have been coming in. Rain is pretty persistent now but I like the sound on the roof :lol:
That red ladder and roof rails certainly stand out 

I imagine if it's higher than predicted they'll unlock the back gate.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Had a pretty poor drive home, m62 was closed jct 20-19 queues from 22 fog and torrential rain from outset. Had to go through Manchester! I think you are the closest I have been to another MHF member. Dam we could have shared a whiskey last night!!! Glad to be home though. Been there several times and never seen the river that bad. Have you been to look see recently?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes it's not moved much. I usually put the pole & flag up but the bird table took the slot :lol:


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

I love the colour of it. Yes it is bold. Here in lovely North Wales the wind is on form and horizontal rain, but at least I know I aint gonna be flooded out in the morn as our drive is almost vertical. I end up being a nervous wreck in situations like that!! Good luck, dunna want to know that we could have stayed there till Tom evening, it will only upset tother half. But I adore York so will be back. Good luck.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'll bet there's half a dozen MHF on site, always is but no one indicates they are :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> I'll bet there's half a dozen MHF on site, always is but no one indicates they are :lol:


Thats because they dont want you to know :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

SwoopnNick said:


> Hey Techno100
> I take it the river never flooded at Rowntree Park?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


It sure does this was august 2009 had to leave by the back gates


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

This morning at 10 with another 4" to come by 12. Set to fall in the afternoon.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks about the same as mine.(It was 2008 not 2009) and not sure if it did flood but we had to leave by 10am and they said it was still rising.Incidently it was a lovely weekend in york and the river was flooding due to all the rain further north.
Rob


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for taking the piccie Techno100 :? 

I owe you a beer for keeping us informed of bits and pieces that is happening down there.

Enjoy the rest of your stay.

Peter


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Techno100 are you using the Clubs WiFi down there for internet access?

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I was using (home now) a non expiring vodafone dongle. Had a 4 bar 3G signal on pitch no.52. I think the club wifi is £5 for 5 hrs?


----------

